# Titanium 550 mhz, 15 pouces, 768 mo de ram ?



## JPTK (13 Mai 2004)

J'en sais pas plus et j'ai pas de SVM récent chez moi, il vaut combien à peu près ?

Merci.


----------



## Mille Sabords (13 Mai 2004)

1000 euros d'après SVM


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)

J'ten donne 200 et un exemplaire unique de Libé en Rab


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)

.. Je ne fais que passer ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://www.annonces-mac.net/v2/argus.php


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Tu lui donnes 200 titaniums ? Laisses en un pour moi ?

Sinon, ça se vend ? Les acheteurs de portables sont souvent exigeants...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2004)

Ok merci, j'avais dit entre 1000 et 1200, merci pour le lien également, pratique.

Il l'a acheté 20 000 F il y a un an et demie, un modèle d'expo à la FNAC, c'était limite l'arnaque.

J'hésite à le prendre, à 1000 euros faut voir, la carte graphique est limite (16 mo) mais bon c'est pour ma copine, elle a pas vraiment besoin d'une 32, et là c'est quand même un 15 pouces.

C'est vrai qu'en regardant l'ibook g4 12 pouces à 1199 , ça fait réfléchir...


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> (...)ça fait réfléchir...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2004)

Lo po kompri là...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1000 euros pour un TI 550 15 pouces et 1199 pour un ibook G4 1 ghz 12 pouces, y a de quoi hésiter nan ?


----------



## Apca (13 Mai 2004)

Perso, je prendrai direct le l'ibook !


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)

Pareil


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2004)

Hum... et à combien vous hésiteriez alors ? Je rappelle que c'est pour de la bureautique un peu de retouche photo, le 15 pouces est pour moi un gros plus.


----------



## chagregel (13 Mai 2004)

Oui mais pour combien de temps?

Le PB sera moins véloce, moins de DD, de carte graphique, pas de garantie...

J'ai revendu mon G4-450 (PowerMac) parcequ'il commençait vraiment a ramer.

A toi de voir combien tu es pres à mettre


----------



## woulf (14 Mai 2004)

j'ai eu un ti550 et je ne peux en dire que du bien; maintenant, c'est trop cher, je trouve 1000 euros.
Je n'irai pas au dessus de 800 actuellement, avec la baisse de prix des nouveaux powerbook, leur nombre grandissant sur le marché de l'occasion, etc.

Ceci dit, je ne peux que confirmer les dires des collègues, un ibook c'est sympa, j'en ai acheté un récemment à ma femme, et franchement ça tourne bien aussi, l'écran, je ne le considère pas perso comme un handicap, et cerise sur le gateau, l'ibook est plus robuste et sa peinture ne s'écaillera pas


----------



## woulf (14 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a acheté 20 000 F il y a un an et demie, un modèle d'expo à la FNAC, c'était limite l'arnaque.



ce n'est pas un critère pour fixer aujourd'hui le prix d'occasion; c dur mais c la life


----------



## vincmyl (14 Mai 2004)

Oui malheureusement....


----------



## powerbook867 (14 Mai 2004)

Il va quand quand même pas donner de l'argent pour qu'on lui achète son ti550 ????


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Mai 2004)

Perso, je trouve que ça peut le faire surtout si elle n'aura que cette machine et vu l'utilisation qu'elle compte en faire: un 15 est tout de même mieux qu'un 12.

Seul point: vérifie si la carte vidéo est compatible avec Quartz Extreme. J'ai lu ça: _Quartz Extreme Requirements
Quartz Extreme functionality is supported by the following video GPUs: NVIDIA GeForce2 MX, GeForce3, GeForce4 MX, or GeForce4 Ti or any AGP-based ATI RADEON GPU. A minimum of 16MB VRAM is required_ ici

Si c'est pas le cas laisse tomber (ca ramera trop). Pour le prix, la fourchette (800-1200) dépend surtout de l'état de la machine.


----------



## woulf (14 Mai 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Il va quand quand même pas donner de l'argent pour qu'on lui achète son ti550 ????



Quoique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dernière chose à s'assurer: y'a eu des Ti550 avec juste le lecteur de DVD et il y en a eu avec des combo, c'est aussi un point à vérifier


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2004)

C'est un combo, 16 mo de vram et doit y avoir un DD de 30 ou 40 go, mais 30 je crois.

Bon c'est vrai qu'avec un PB 1 ghz 12pouces à 1500  c'est pas évident. 

A 1000 euros il y aura preneur je pense, moi je sais plus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est moi qui avait installé OSX dessus, il tournait bien.


----------



## Onra (14 Mai 2004)

Si c'est pour ta copine et que son utilisation ne sera pas celle d'un PowerUser, l'écran est un plus. QE fonctionne sur cette machine donc ça roule de ce côté ci. Par contre, côté perf, y'a pas photo avec un nouvel iBook.

J'ai un pote qui n'en peux plus de son Ti550 car il rame trop. De plus il a acheté un iBook G4 800Mhz à sa soeur et il a vu que le bond en perf était important. Mais il ne peut pas se permettre de changer actuellement. Tout ça pour dire que ça dépend vraiment de l'utilisation que tu veux en faire... Mon pote passe son temps à encoder de la video et tout et tout alors forcément, faut de la pêche !

Ton choix se résume à puissance ou confort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon choix !


----------



## Mulder (14 Mai 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ton choix se résume à puissance ou confort


Pourquoi ne pas économiser un peu et mettre les 200 Euros de plus pour le 14" à 1 GHz alors ? Le confort à l'écran est tout de même meilleur que le 12" et la puissance est là.


----------



## Vercoquin (17 Mai 2004)

Ayant un Ti 550, je me dois d'intervenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Pour une application bureautique et du montage vidéo amateur, ça tourne rond si on n'est pas un excité. Côté Quartz Extreme, les 16 Mo sont compatibles (je pensais également qu'il faudrait une carte 32 Mo pour en profiter, mais j'ai tous les effets d'OS X, comme le changement d'utilisateur avec effet "Cube").
A mon sens, les 768 Mo de RAM sont nécessaires pour que cette machine ne tire pas la langue. 1000 euros me semble également un peu cher, même si je mettrais ma machine à ce prix si je devais la vendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Néanmoins, si l'on est pas à 200 euros, je pencherais plutôt pour un iBook neuf : plus rapide, et surtout, plus fiable à long terme. Le Ti n'est pas exempt de tas d'embêtements avec l'âge : batterie HS, charnières déglinguées, crochet de fermeture cassé, peinture écaillée, port FireWire HS, traces du clavier sur l'écran, etc. Certes, le 15' est un avantage, mais il ne compense pas, à mon sens, tout ce qui peut arriver à un vieux Ti...


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2004)

Ton point de vue est interessant et c'est vrai que les ibooks sont pas mal


----------



## Mulder (17 Mai 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> traces du clavier sur l'écran


je crains malheureusement que ce soit aussi le cas pour l'iBook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'aimerais bien que non vu que je vais sans doute commander un 14".


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2004)

Ah bon sur les iBook aussi?


----------



## Mulder (17 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon sur les iBook aussi?


Oui. En revanche je crois bien qu'il n'y a plus ce problème sur les AluBook.


----------



## Amophis (17 Mai 2004)

oui plus de pb car l'ajout de ram se fait par le dessous, donc plus besoin d'enlever le clavier


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2004)

Oui exact et c'est tres facile d'accés...


----------



## Mulder (17 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> oui plus de pb car l'ajout de ram se fait par le dessous, donc plus besoin d'enlever le clavier


Et l'espace entre l'écran et la base du portable fermé est plus grand. On voit bien ça ici et là.


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2004)

Sur mon Alu 15" aussi il y a un écart similaire a celui de la photo


----------



## Mulder (17 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon Alu 15" aussi il y a un écart similaire a celui de la photo


J'aimerais voir la même photo pour un iBook 14" actuel... Kaaanneedaaa ?


----------



## Kaneda (17 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais voir la même photo pour un iBook 14" actuel... Kaaanneedaaa ?



Oui oui j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive ..... bientôt


----------



## Amophis (17 Mai 2004)

Ah... je me disais ça y est il l'a reçu,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis rassuré, tu continu à souffrir avec nous


----------



## Kaneda (17 Mai 2004)

oh que oui ..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus y a les jours fériés qui arrivent donc si je l'ai pas mercredi, autant dire que j'suis condamné à la semaine d'après  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zennn ....


----------



## Amophis (17 Mai 2004)

C'est gentil de nous attendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais bon parès l'attente, que de nuits blanches nous guettent....


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2004)

C'est toujours la question premiere a se poser


----------



## Mulder (17 Mai 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours la question premiere a se poser


Heu... quelle question ?


----------



## Mulder (17 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> oh que oui ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allons, allons. On se rend compte après que c'est l'attente qui est le meilleur moment... surtout si on a des merdouilles du genre pixels nazes, repose-main qui fait cloc-cloc, lecteur de DVD qui ne rend pas les DVD, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Comment ça "sadique" ?


----------



## vincmyl (18 Mai 2004)

Ah ben ca c'est sur que c'est plutot frustrant...


----------



## Kaneda (18 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons. On se rend compte après que c'est l'attente qui est le meilleur moment... surtout si on a des merdouilles du genre pixels nazes, repose-main qui fait cloc-cloc, lecteur de DVD qui ne rend pas les DVD, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant, je viens de me commander à l'instant la house Tucano Second Skin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si elle arrive avant, ça me fera patienter


----------



## Mulder (18 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Si elle arrive avant, ça me fera patienter


Oui, oui. Apparemment, avec les délais de livraison d'Apple, c'est la grande mode d'acheter le sac de transport plusieurs semaines avant. Tu mets un rembourrage dans la housse Tucano et tu t'en sers d'oreiller en attendant.


----------



## Amophis (18 Mai 2004)

Moi c'est pareil j'ai déjà le sac Crumpler pour mettre le 15" dedans, j'ai même mis celui de la Fnac, j'ai essayé de m'échapper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais ça n'a pas marché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Va falloir l'acheter


----------



## Kaneda (18 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui. Apparemment, avec les délais de livraison d'Apple, c'est la grande mode d'acheter le sac de transport plusieurs semaines avant. Tu mets un rembourrage dans la housse Tucano et tu t'en sers d'oreiller en attendant.



Honnetement je préfèrerai avoir l'iBook maintenant et la house 3 semaines après mais bon ....question de choix hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais en fait .... j'ai pas le choix


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2004)

Kaneda, 325 messages, tjs pas de  mac... pire que lio 70.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Kaneda, 325 messages, tjs pas de  mac... pire que lio 70.


Je ne te dis pas une fois que l'iBook sera là.


----------



## Kaneda (18 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te dis pas une fois que l'iBook sera là.



mdr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Qu'est ce que tu veux, j'ai adhéré à cette communauté, et puis je me renseigne toujours sur tout, je laisse peu de place au hazar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis si je peux aider des plus newbiz que moi pourquoi pas.

Par contre après je me calmerai je pense car je risque de passer un ptit temps à découvrir la bêbête ....et j aurai sûrement plein de question bêbêtes finalement


----------



## GrandGibus (18 Mai 2004)

C'est pour ça que je m'étais fixé comme règle de conduite de ne poster mon premier message qu'avec MON mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Comme ça, le jour où l'envie a été la plus forte, beh, j'ai craqué.


Blague à part, je serais curieux de connaître le quantité de personnes qui -sans être inscrites- naviguent quotidiennement (voire toutes les heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et n'osent pas poster... de peur de se faire mordre ?


J'dis simplement ça parce que le coup d'aller visiter MacGé toutes les heures, ça me rappelle qq souvenirs...


----------



## Mulder (18 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Par contre après je me calmerai je pense car je risque de passer un ptit temps à découvrir la bêbête


Ha ben ça non alors ! J'espère bien que tu nous feras profiter tout de suite de tes impressions.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2004)

Ca sera de pire en pire de toute façon... :

- J'arrive pas à y arriver.
- Est-ce qu'on peut jouer avec le mac avec un vieux ?
- Les polices on peut les changer la nuit ?
- Est-ce que je peux faire tomber mon mac ?
- Virus ou grippe ?
- Le meilleur soft de pire to pire sur mac ?
- Les Wintels me jettent des pierres et les enfants se moquent de moi, que faire ?


----------



## GrandGibus (18 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca sera de pire en pire de toute façon... :
> 
> - J'arrive pas à y arriver.
> - Est-ce qu'on peut jouer avec le mac avec un vieux ?
> ...



mdr

Je comprends beaucoup mieux maintenant pourquoi il n'arrive toujours pas à switcher


----------



## Kaneda (18 Mai 2004)

mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Franchement je pense pas me faire jeter des pierres car j'ai pas d'amis, ça limite


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> mdr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi mais fais gaffes aux ptits vieux, ils peuvent pas sacquer les ptit jeunes avec des macs !


----------



## Mulder (18 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffes aux ptits vieux


On est petit vieux à partir de quel âge ?...


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2004)

Allez un ptit cadeau de bienvenue pour les switchers, si ils ne connaissent pas déjà, un véritable appel à la hotline d'apple par un Québécois pur souche :


Tabernacle


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> On est petit vieux à partir de quel âge ?...



Arf je pensais à un ptit vieux de 79 ans au moins...
Sinon on est vieux dès la naissance


----------



## Mulder (18 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon on est vieux dès la naissance


Optimiste à ce que je vois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'espère bien rester jeune jusqu'à ma mort (c'était le poncif du jour).


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Allez un ptit cadeau de bienvenue pour les switchers, si ils ne connaissent pas déjà, un véritable appel à la hotline d'apple par un Québécois pur souche :
> 
> Tabernacle



Alors les switcher  vous n'avez pas appréciez ce moment d'anthologie ???


----------

